# Really useless inventions....



## Pappy (May 18, 2016)

Yes, just what one needs. The first one should read: COPD by age 25.
A cooling fan for your soup? I can just see your partner with a face full of onion soup.
Ah yes. A lightweight portable radio. Neck brace needed after a day carrying this thing around.


----------



## Don M. (May 18, 2016)

There are countless useless inventions, even today.  Most of them wind up "As Seen on TV", for $19.95, plus processing and handling....But Wait...if you order within the next 10 minutes, they will send you 2 useless items, just pay processing and handling.


----------



## Falcon (May 18, 2016)

Where's the Edsel?


----------



## Bonzo (May 20, 2016)

A chocolate fire guard


----------



## jnos (May 20, 2016)

Don M. said:


> There are countless useless inventions, even today.  Most of them wind up "As Seen on TV", for $19.95, plus processing and handling....But Wait...if you order within the next 10 minutes, they will send you 2 useless items, just pay processing and handling.


You have those lines down pat, Don, but can you sing? layful:


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2016)

At our local flea market, there is a whole booth set up with, As seen on TV junk, so they still must be selling this stuff.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 5, 2016)

The mobile hammock


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2016)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] When NASA started                        sending astronauts into space they quickly discovered that                        ball-point pens would not work in zero gravity.
> To                        combat this problem, Congress approved a program and NASA                        scientists spent a *decade* and *over $165                        million* developing 

a pen that writes in                        zero gravity, upside down, on almost any surface and at                        temperatures ranging from below freezing to over 300                        C.
>
> The Russians used a                        pencil…

[/FONT]


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2017)

The Isolator - 1925.  Invented by science fiction pioneer Hugi Gernsbeck, the "Isolator" was designed to help focus the mind when reading or writing, by rendering the wearer deaf, piping them full of oxygen and eliminating all outside noise and distractions.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 23, 2017)

Every husband should have an "Isolator".


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Every husband should have an "Isolator".



and a wife standing on the hose!!!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 23, 2017)

:lol1:       Aunt Bea


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2017)

(I disagree with the Easy button and the Banana holder...they have a use)


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2017)

The Fliz Bike


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 14, 2017)

*I just wish I could have been a scientist on the test team....*


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 15, 2017)

Shop light, $59.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 15, 2017)

*Hole in One?*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Apr 15, 2017)

Clearly, some people don't have enough to do!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 28, 2017)

_"As steamship travel became more popular and affordable in the mid-19th century, a nautical-minded inventor by the name of Newell proposed an "oscillating" couch that kept passengers level as the ship listed over the waves. Looking a lot like the hollowed-out shell of an oversized coconut, the teetering half-sphere was lined with plush cushions and came with its own fixed coffee table. Intended to prevent seasickness, unfortunately, the creation was probably just as likely to induce it."
_


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 28, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 28, 2017)

Gonna buy one

View attachment 37974


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 2, 2017)

1936


----------



## Granny B. (Dec 2, 2017)

LOL!  Funny stuff.  Here's some more.

Car exhaust grill


Two-person sweatshirt


Swiss army shovel


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2018)

Although it could come in handy for those people who have a problem getting their drops in.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2018)

Baby Mop


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2019)

A few more HERE.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 17, 2019)

Who would be stupid enough to buy "diet water"?
But, new, gluten free, organic diet water- well, got to get me a couple of cases.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Who would be stupid enough to buy "diet water"?
> But, new, gluten free, organic diet water- well, got to get me a couple of cases.



As long as the label says: "gluten free", it'll sell. Better hurry up, Fuzzy!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Butterfly (Apr 18, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>




I've been known to get spaghetti sauce (or even worse, red chile) on my shirt, but NEVER noodles in my hair.  How would you even manage to do that?


----------



## Manatee (Apr 18, 2019)

How about a wind driven peppermill?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2019)

Dual purpose???
.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2019)




----------

